# Magnetic RAM comes of age



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Magnetic RAM comes of age.



> *A team of Spanish and French scientists have finally found a way of reading and writing magnetic memory without using magnetic fields and coils of wire. Instead of using a magnetic head to read and write ever-shrinking domains on hard drive platters and tapes, this new approach can read and write magnetic storage using standard electrical circuits. Most importantly, though, this new kind of magnetic storage looks like it could be constructed using standard computer chip processes.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

